# Replacing the basics Haul!!



## alexh3118 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	This haul is over about 1 month and I desperately needed to re-buy my basics and i couldnt help myself but buy some samples and extras as well tehheeh!




  	Top to Bottom = MAC Eyebrow Crayon in 'Fling',  MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencil in 'Buried Treasure',  MAC
  	Eye Pencil in 'Stubborn Brown',  NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in 'Milk'.  MAC Zoomlash mascara in 'ZoomBlack'






  	Top to Bottom= MAC Viva Glam 'Cyndi' lipstick "which i recently smushed by not putting it down and had to depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, MAC lipglass in 'PRRR', MAC Venemous Villians Disney Collection, Maleficient in 'Sweet as Revenge'






  	Miineralize Blush in 'Pet Me' from fabulous felines collection, Studio fix Fluid, Prep and prime Skin, Studio Fix Powder, Select Cover Up





  	Body Needs Samples, Body Needs pigment in Temptress was 1cent lol, MAC pigment in Natural, Dark Soul, MAC paint pot in Painterley
  	MAC prep and prime finishing powder.




  	More Pigments from the lovely 'LittlePickle' here on Spektra, Pigments in Chartreuse, Helium, Stacked Two tan, Melon
  	Vanilla, Vintage Gold and Grape?





  	MAC eyeshadows in 'Parfait Amour' and 'Ricepaper, STILA eyeshadow i got free and Jewelmarine Glitter




  	Lashes I got from this amazing Japanese 3.00 store these were all $3.40 NZD which is great if you dont want to buy MAC.


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 10, 2010)

I love Painterly paint pot, it goes with everything!


----------



## alexh3118 (Nov 11, 2010)

its awesome! im definitely going to upgrade to the full size


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 14, 2010)

love all the stuff from the third picture...


----------

